# GTO decals for lower rear bumper



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi All, First Happy Memorial Day weekend to all. Today the goat got a good bath and garaged. Tomorrow it gets a paint cleaning and wax (Mothers Reflections) along with some leather conditioning. 

A few months ago, someone posted pictures of GTO decals that go in the GTO indentions on the lower rear bumper. One was same color as the bumper but glowed with headlight reflection. I liked that look and wanted to buy a set. I can not seem to find that post now. Can someone post again or let me know if you can find the link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

I believe PFYC.com still carries them


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Hi All, First Happy Memorial Day weekend to all. Today the goat got a good bath and garaged. Tomorrow it gets a paint cleaning and wax (Mothers Reflections) along with some leather conditioning.
> 
> A few months ago, someone posted pictures of GTO decals that go in the GTO indentions on the lower rear bumper. One was same color as the bumper but glowed with headlight reflection. I liked that look and wanted to buy a set. I can not seem to find that post now. Can someone post again or let me know if you can find the link? Thanks in advance.


GRAFXWERX.com has what you need, a lot of us have them already... i dig mine, black chrome on black SWEET :cheers


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks yellow. Thanks purplehaze. I checked out both sites. PFYC.com has the lifetime warranty for $30. However, I kind of like the idea of the graphixwerx gray carbon fiber with the liquidome coating. My goat is the dark metallic blue, any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Just received mine yesterday from Grafxwerx. totally satisfied. watch out when putting on the G, it is a little tricky if you get in a hurry. I have a '06 Torrid Red so I went with the dark red reflective. Really sets off the back of the car.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree, But all the letters was Hell installing maybe it was just me tho..I went with the Silver Met. and had it cleared coated over. Well worth the cost really updates the rear. G/L :cheers


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

If you buy from grafxwerks.com I recommend that you get the liquidome option. Your decal will look better and be easier to apply. 

The key to applying the G is to start at the center. Apply the center of the G first, then apply in a clockwise directon the rest.


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

:agree Go with the liquidome, thicker and easier to apply.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Thanks yellow. Thanks purplehaze. I checked out both sites. PFYC.com has the lifetime warranty for $30. However, I kind of like the idea of the graphixwerx gray carbon fiber with the liquidome coating. My goat is the dark metallic blue, any ideas or suggestions?


I have an 05 MBM also I went with the dark metallic blue that reflects bright blue when light hits it directly.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

arty: The party is on. I put mine on with a spray bottle filled with liquid soap and water then spray lightly and start rubbing with a "Q"Tip until all the liquid evaporates and then wait a couple of hours. Wahhah! Darn, mine came out yellow.....Of course, I drive a big bananna.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the decal is black but reflect silver


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks all. I ordered dark metallic blue with liquidome from grafxwerks. Yours looks good s2gordon, btw, long live Sam! http://samugliestdog.com.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I know this isn't related but...

Take those dammit dealer emblems off your trunk lids. That's the most retarded way to kill the beauty of these machines for absolutely no reason other than to shamelessly promote some dealership at the expense of your goat's looks.

Thank you I'm done now...

You can get the graphics at pfyc.com for $30 like someone else said.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

:lol: I already took mine off as well as the dealer license plate frame. I haven't taken any new pics showing the less clutter of decals.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

anyone use these decals on a cyclone gray, if so what color?


----------

